# Did We Forget Someone



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> my name is Eddie Monday, my wife Stephanie and our two sons Brandon and Colton are the Montana Mondays. We live in Whitefish Montana about 40 miles from Glacier Park. Glacier would be a great choice for a rally in 2008, we are familiar with the area, there are many places to camp in and around the park if you have any questions about the area feel free to contact me. It would be great to attend our first rally.
> thanks!
> Eddie


Well, somewhere in talking about the Montana rally, I think we may have forgotten to welcome this new group to our midst.

At least, I didn't see a welcome.

WELCOME, Montana Mondays, to Outbackers!









Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Mondays!

Reverie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Montana Mondays
















to Outbackers!

Glad you found us...
Happy Camping and post often,
Dawn

(good catch Mark)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Montana Mondays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice welcome Dawn ............ Love the lighthouse


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Tami! Just trying to be creative


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Thank you Tami! Just trying to be creative


And you are


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Montana Mondays to the Outback family. Hope to hear more from you, we have been kicking around the idea of a trip to your area in the near future. I haven't been to Glacier Park sence I was a kid. So keep the posts coming.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

WELCOME


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Montana Mondays! I like Montana ANY day of the week! Glad you joined us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*We MISSED a welcome????????* 























That ain't right!!!!

Welcome, Montana Mondays!!!! We sure are hoping to get out your way in 2008 !!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Montana Mondays. Make lots of memories with the camper, and your family


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Montana Mondays to the Outback Family

Don


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Montana Mondays!!!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome Montana Mondays


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Mondays!!!









I think that's the first time I ever said THAT!

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome -









Also a big hug

Thor


----------



## montana mondays (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow!

Thank you all so very much for the warm welcome to the Outback Family! We purchased our 25RSS in may of 2006 and have already been to Newport Oregon, Cody Wyoming, and several trips to Glacier in Fall and just love it! Looking forward to many trips in the future and maybe connecting with some of you other Outbackers!
Thank you again!!!!!
Eddie, Steph, Brandon 7 & Colton 5!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome Welcome Welcome !!!


----------

